# Ann Coulter on Leno



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

She had some good points and explanations for her recent antics about her book. Her voice made me want to punch her in the face though.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought she looked absolutely hideous. She could stand to put on a pound or fifty... she looks skinnier than Ally Mcbeal


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> I thought she looked absolutely hideous. She could stand to put on a pound or fifty... she looks skinnier than Ally Mcbeal


Interesting. Personally I find the fact that "she" has an adams apple and likely a dick as well to be her most unnattractive features


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The big question is:

Pre-op or post-op ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You guys are sick in the head... shes a hottie. She looked a bit thin on Leno last night however.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> You guys are sick in the head... shes a hottie. She looked a bit thin on Leno last night however.


a bit thin ? George Carlin looked like an NFL lineman sitting next to her. I've seen starving Ethiopian children who had more meat on their bones.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> You guys are sick in the head... shes a hottie.


We're sick in the head? Dude, you've got the hots for a trannie!?!?!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

shes wayy better then any other political analyst out there.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> You guys are sick in the head... shes a hottie.


We're sick in the head? Dude, you've got the hots for a trannie!?!?!








[/quote]

But shes not a trannie. I dont get it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

diddye said:


> shes wayy better then any other political analyst out there.


She is nothing but a rabble rousing wind bag!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude, anatomically speaking, women do NOT have adams apples. She does. What does that tell you?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> I thought she looked absolutely hideous. She could stand to put on a pound or fifty... she looks skinnier than Ally Mcbeal


Yeah, I saw her on Leno last night. She is REALLY skinny! How could anybody overlook that? Seriously, she almost looks anorexic.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ile0zvz28GU...h=ann%20coulter

There it is.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> shes wayy better then any other political analyst out there.


lmao...you say this because thats all you read....and you watch faux news, which finds the worst political analysts to debate with their "great" political analysts and rips them apart...i suggest increasing your scope of understanding...start by reading some al franken books.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yeah, I saw her on Leno last night. She is REALLY skinny! How could anybody overlook that? Seriously, she almost looks anorexic.


All the easier to hold her down.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> shes wayy better then any other political analyst out there.


lmao...you say this because thats all you read....and you watch faux news, which finds the worst political analysts to debate with their "great" political analysts and rips them apart...i suggest increasing your scope of understanding...start by reading some al franken books.
[/quote]

Um, I dont know about you, but al franken doesnt look better to me then she does..hey, but whatever floats your liberal boat. I was talking about looks.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> lmao...you say this because thats all you read....and you watch faux news, which finds the worst political analysts to debate with their "great" political analysts and rips them apart...i suggest increasing your scope of understanding...start by reading some al franken books.


Franken's as much of a tool as any of the rest of them. And he's one ugly sum-bitch to boot!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SouthernJustice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ile0zvz28GU...h=ann%20coulter
> 
> There it is.


I was hoping George Carlin (my hero) would get up and just punch that DUDE in the face!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SouthernJustice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ile0zvz28GU...h=ann%20coulter
> 
> There it is.


put that in my post, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

She is absolutely disgusting. I would HATE to have my country torn to shreds by a woman like that. Not only does she sell herself out to make money and a name for herself, but she attempts to purposefully incite polarization among the people of your country. Her complete arrogance is what prompted me to break my 1 post per day rule, as I nearly vomitted in my mouth when I heard her speak, and then again when I saw what she looks like.

Im suprised even conservatives would support somoene so disgusting.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

TheWanderingSoul said:


> She is absolutely disgusting. I would HATE to have my country torn to shreds by a woman like that. Not only does she sell herself out to make money and a name for herself, but she attempts to purposefully incite polarization among the people of your country. Her complete arrogance is what prompted me to break my 1 post per day rule, as I nearly vomitted in my mouth when I heard her speak, and then again when I saw what she looks like.
> 
> Im suprised even conservatives would support somoene so disgusting.


You people are completely missing the issue here

SHE HAS A DICK!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree with her statement that American Liberalism is pretty much a religion


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> She is absolutely disgusting. I would HATE to have my country torn to shreds by a woman like that. Not only does she sell herself out to make money and a name for herself, but she attempts to purposefully incite polarization among the people of your country. Her complete arrogance is what prompted me to break my 1 post per day rule, as I nearly vomitted in my mouth when I heard her speak, and then again when I saw what she looks like.
> 
> Im suprised even conservatives would support somoene so disgusting.


You people are completely missing the issue here

SHE HAS A DICK!!!!








[/quote]

Agreed....she has a dick......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I...

...oh nevermind, what's the point. Good night now.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

acestro said:


> I...
> 
> ...oh nevermind, what's the point. Good night now.



















The threshold has been exceded


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I agree with her statement that American Liberalism is pretty much a religion


I don't care how she looked, they would find a flaw about her and attack it. How about attacking the real issues she addresses? There's a start.

Can't wait to read the book; it's on its way =D


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i dont like women who speak. especially ones who think they have something important to say. just a way to get attention.

TheWanderingSoul has a 1 post a day rule. I wanna vote him MOTM, thats the best rule i ever heard of


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> *i dont like women who speak.* especially ones who think they have something important to say. just a way to get attention.
> 
> TheWanderingSoul has a 1 post a day rule. I wanna vote him MOTM, thats the best rule i ever heard of


so your saying you date mute women exclusively?

*forgot to add


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Let us not be intimidated by highly intelligent, tall, blonde(so it may come from a bottle) women. She may be taller than you-so what! 
If all you can say about her is that she has an adams apple-stick to your x-box and leave political debate to those of us with an actual vocabulary. 
And its FOX NEWS-not faux news. (We really need spell check!)


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

The left has an odd way of spelling Fox news.

#1 baby











watermonst3rs said:


> *i dont like women who speak. *especially ones who think they have something important to say. just a way to get attention.
> 
> TheWanderingSoul has a 1 post a day rule. I wanna vote him MOTM, thats the best rule i ever heard of


fire and brimstone baby fire and brimestone

this guy is living in the 1500's

location says Chinatown

Probably some old Asian dude who has bought his bride from Japan.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jaxx said:


> location says Chinatown
> 
> Probably some old Asian dude who has bought his bride from Japan.


Little do you realize it, but Chinese people and Japanese people are in fact different people, from different countries, who speak different languages. No doubt you're scratching your head in bemusement, but once you accept that there is no country called "Asia" and no language spoken universally by Asian, it's not the hardest concept to grasp


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

jaxx said:


> Let us not be intimidated by tall, blonde women who urinate standing up.


Fixed that for ya...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Let us not be intimidated by tall, blonde women who urinate standing up.


Fixed that for ya...
[/quote]










Support of this woman, and I suppose hatred of her too, just goes farther to this 'schism' of our culture. I'm guessing schism is a big enough word for jaxx.

She is so dramatic, do you see that 'godless' part of her book referring to liberals. I dont consider myself conservative or liberal (but I carry myself in an intelligent way so I get accused of being liberal), but I am disgusted at how people have to be extreme right wing in order to be religous or in order to display the American flag. btw, do you know how stupid these right wingers are making us look to the rest of the world?

ah crap, I really meant to just leave this pile of manure alone... oh well.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

http://worshiptheglitch.com/2006/06/henry-...ter-to-ann.html


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> btw, do you know how stupid these right wingers are making us look to the rest of the world?


Ooooh, I do









I know, I know. I was almost up the stairs but I was compelled to make the comment after all. The will, she is weak


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Twitch. It seems to me like you really have a hatred for the right, and all that you believe is divine and true. That makes you a horrible person to argue with, and annoying.

Get a clue man, and please, do not act like what watermonster was saying wasn't idiodic, old-fashioned, and quite frankly rediculous. I realize there are different dialects in China, let alone in Asia. St

What I meant was he bought a bride from China. (mail order)

Please do not try to belittle me; you sound like a fool coming at me with that nonsense.

Now carry on with your envy of Anne Coulter's success.
















Rollins...you sound as idiodic as Water Monster.

"STFU???"

lets get some new material and attack what she is bringing up, instead you sound like the fool.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> location says Chinatown
> 
> Probably some old Asian dude who has bought his bride from Japan.


Little do you realize it, but Chinese people and Japanese people are in fact different people, from different countries, who speak different languages. No doubt you're scratching your head in bemusement, but once you accept that there is no country called "Asia" and no language spoken universally by Asian, it's not the hardest concept to grasp
[/quote]
Your avitar says it all.








"The huricane that struck New Orleans was George Bush's falt!!!"
I suppose you aspouse the views of the honorable Luis Farrakhan(sorry I do belive I misspelled that). 
And now you ask yourself, uh, um, Luis who?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No, if I had a "I have no patience for idiots" avatar it would say it all, but in the meantime I get to work on my typing skills. 80 words per minute these days, certainly not bad at all


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> No, if I had a "I have no patience for idiots" avatar it would say it all, but in the meantime I get to work on my typing skills. 80 words per minute these days, certainly not bad at all


The avitar does lend to your credible pollitical acumin.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jaxx said:


> Your avitar says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So am I to assume that the best comeback you can come up with is to respond to things I never implied or said? And then you accuse me of being racist against whites and that I follow Farrakhan? Are you a f*cking crackhead?

First you suggest I *e*spouse the views of the guy, and then you tell me I don't know who he is? Well here's something for you, I at least know how to spell the name LOUIS


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wow, i didn't watch the clip till now. She has some pretty good points...even for a woman haha. Anyways, its good to see people can't say anything bad about her other then shes a man b/c everything she says is true. Shes like a conservative hillary clinton except not as ugly, doesn't flip flop, but i'd bet just as annoying to liberals.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jaxx said:


> No, if I had a "I have no patience for idiots" avatar it would say it all, but in the meantime I get to work on my typing skills. 80 words per minute these days, certainly not bad at all


The avitar does lend to your credible pollitical acumin.
[/quote]

1) Uh, how exactly?
2) The word is spelt ACUMEN for f*ck sakes
3) If that was an insult, you might want to learn what it means before you try using it again. Acumen would refer to having particularly keen insight on something...

I'd love to stay up all night and attempt to remedy a decade of failed schooling with you, but I have to work in the morning. I'm sure you can misuse words and completely f*ck up on their spelling without me though


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Your avitar says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So am I to assume that the best comeback you can come up with is to respond to things I never implied or said? And then you accuse me of being racist against whites and that I follow Farrakhan? Are you a f*cking crackhead?

First you suggest I *e*spouse the views of the guy, and then you tell me I don't know who he is? Well here's something for you, I at least know how to spell the name LOUIS :laugh:
[/quote]
You misspelled the F word








Just pulling your chain, Bud.
[/quote]
Man you do type fast. How is work at 7-eleven?

FOX NEWS not faux news.

How is it up there in Canada?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

one more fool on TV is all IT is.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> She is absolutely disgusting. I would HATE to have my country torn to shreds by a woman like that. Not only does she sell herself out to make money and a name for herself, but she attempts to purposefully incite polarization among the people of your country. Her complete arrogance is what prompted me to break my 1 post per day rule, as I nearly vomitted in my mouth when I heard her speak, and then again when I saw what she looks like.
> 
> Im suprised even conservatives would support somoene so disgusting.


You people are completely missing the issue here

SHE HAS A DICK!!!!








[/quote]










henry rollins thoughts


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> [Your avitar says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let's go over the dismal facts. The Bush admin, turning back 37 years of precedent, lobbied for substantial budget cuts to New Orleans' levee protection infrastructure.

http://www.jewishalliance.org/info/0000009f.htm

When the former Army Corps chief lashed out at first sight of the proposed budget cuts, he was conveniently dismissed from his position. Mind you these budget cuts were enacted when cuts to capital gains taxes were enacted. That is, grease your friends, f*ck the public.

http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/0905/090105jv1.htm

Oh, then during the hurricane, Bush just couldn't curtail his vacation, and his secretary of state was taking in the opera in NYC and buying shoes. http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/342712p-292600c.html

Then, after countless people died since the overtaxed national guard was in Iraq, Bush suspended the Davis- Bacon Act and awarded no-bid contracts to his pals, at taxpayer expense mind you.

http://www.cjrdaily.org/blog_report/the_wages_of_katrina.php

You see, policies have consequences, and an uninformed public is always a sucker for the likes of Ann Coulter.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Fargo said:


> [Your avitar says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let's go over the dismal facts. The Bush admin, turning back 37 years of precedent, lobbied for substantial budget cuts to New Orleans' levee protection infrastructure.

http://www.jewishalliance.org/info/0000009f.htm

When the former Army Corps chief lashed out at first sight of the proposed budget cuts, he was conveniently dismissed from his position. Mind you these budget cuts were enacted when cuts to capital gains taxes were enacted. That is, grease your friends, f*ck the public.

http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/0905/090105jv1.htm

Oh, then during the hurricane, Bush just couldn't curtail his vacation, and his secretary of state was taking in the opera in NYC and buying shoes. http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/342712p-292600c.html

Then, after countless people died since the overtaxed national guard was in Iraq, Bush suspended the Davis- Bacon Act and awarded no-bid contracts to his pals, at taxpayer expense mind you.

http://www.cjrdaily.org/blog_report/the_wages_of_katrina.php

You see, policies have consequences, and an uninformed public is always a sucker for the likes of Ann Coulter.
[/quote]
First of all, and no offense ment to our neighbors to the north and south of the U.S. border, can we agree that the liberal vs. conservative debate should be left to U.S. citizens? Really.

It all goes back to how you see things should be. Do you feel that we would be better off as a nation (we=U.S. citizen) as an entitlement society? Do you feel the government owes you something for nothing? Do you think one should be responsible for one's self and not the government being responsible for your actions? Should government be so big that it can take care of us all? Do you belive in traditional family values? Is the money you make yours or the governments?

In the case of Katrina, whos responsibility is it to maintain the levees? George Bush? Or maybe the local and state government who had a hand in building a city surrounded by and built below water? if you are a liberal-you say George Bush. If you re a conservative-you say local and state.

About Iraq........do you think we should just get out of there? Was Iraq better off before we went over there? Who is it that is telling you the National Guard is overtaxed? What about the Kurds that were killed by Saddam with WMD then thrown into mass graves? Are you a couch critic or have you served in the U.S. military and have close friends who do as well?

Just healthy debate. I personally think your opinion only matters here if you are an American.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jaxx, your points are extremely weak. Fargo gave you solid points and you just danced around them. If the Army Corp of Engineers gets federal funding and it's the Army Corp that builds levees... well then cutting their funding does have an effect. And it's hard to debate this as not being a federal disaster when one of the largest U.S. cities is obliterated (a port city, by the way). Come down and visit Louisiana, see how poor the state is, see how much the port contributes to the country, and also see the unbelievable task the city has to overcome. I see it every day so it's hard for me to be civil in these discussions.

I dont think it's a healthy debate when you dont provide anything other than a tap dance and I have NO problem involving people outside the U.S. in this discussion at all. Their opinions are just as valuable as anyone's, stop being silly.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

just as a small point of reference, the kurds situation in iraq was terrible, yes, but by NO means was it even close to a lot of the things going on in africa, which are STILL going on today. the only reason we chose to "help" the iraqi citizens is because they have oil, its plain to see, and yes, we should pull out, that place is in shambles. we killed zarqawi no? what, a day later al qaida TV reported a new leader...haha, VICTORY IS OURS! no, there will always be terrorists, which is why the war on terrorism is bullshit...you'd have to whipe out tens of millions of people to completely whipe out terrorism, and we, nor the rest of the world, is ready for that kind of an attrocity.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

acestro said:


> jaxx, your points are extremely weak. Fargo gave you solid points and you just danced around them. If the Army Corp of Engineers gets federal funding and it's the Army Corp that builds levees... well then cutting their funding does have an effect. And it's hard to debate this as not being a federal disaster when one of the largest U.S. cities is obliterated (a port city, by the way). Come down and visit Louisiana, see how poor the state is, see how much the port contributes to the country, and also see the unbelievable task the city has to overcome. I see it every day so it's hard for me to be civil in these discussions.
> 
> I dont think it's a healthy debate when you dont provide anything other than a tap dance and I have NO problem involving people outside the U.S. in this discussion at all. Their opinions are just as valuable as anyone's, stop being silly.


I breifly touched on the subject of Katrina and New Orleans. I was not debating Fargo point by point if you go back and see-only lib vs. conserv. differences in thought. No debate can make up for the damage sustained. What do you want the government to do?


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> just as a small point of reference, the kurds situation in iraq was terrible, yes, but by NO means was it even close to a lot of the things going on in africa, which are STILL going on today. the only reason we chose to "help" the iraqi citizens is because they have oil, its plain to see, and yes, we should pull out, that place is in shambles. we killed zarqawi no? what, a day later al qaida TV reported a new leader...haha, VICTORY IS OURS! no, there will always be terrorists, which is why the war on terrorism is bullshit...you'd have to whipe out tens of millions of people to completely whipe out terrorism, and we, nor the rest of the world, is ready for that kind of an attrocity.


If we pull out of Iraq right now, would it not become a new haven for terrorists. If the U.S is successfull and Iraq is able to stand on its own would we not have an ally in a central middle east location? Yes there are attrocities taking place all over the world if you open your eyes wide enough to see. How far are you willing to go to procure the safety of your future? Do you think if we just leave muslim extremisim alone it will leave us alone? What did the people in the twin towers do to be killed the way they were? Could you have been one of them? The peole you care about. Years ago I'm sure people said the same thing about communisim that you said about terrorisim-"there will always be terrorists". Muslim extremeisim is comming to you whether you like or not. It has been that wa since 81' but we just didi not realize it. 
our only hope is that by spreading freedom in Iraq we may start turning back the tide. Do you think because there has not been a major attack since 9/11 that we are safe and it will not happen again? Do you not think they have tried but have been foiled til' now?
You do not have to erradicate the people-just their way of thinking.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> First of all, and no offense ment to our neighbors to the north and south of the U.S. border, can we agree that the liberal vs. conservative debate should be left to U.S. citizens? Really.
> 
> It all goes back to how you see things should be. Do you feel that we would be better off as a nation (we=U.S. citizen) as an entitlement society? Do you feel the government owes you something for nothing? Do you think one should be responsible for one's self and not the government being responsible for your actions? Should government be so big that it can take care of us all? Do you belive in traditional family values? Is the money you make yours or the governments?
> 
> ...


Forget about liberal vs. conservative. The fact is that no cut in federal entitlements can exist in a vaccuum, or apart from a new entitlement. In a perfect world, you're right that the feds should not be responsible for levees. But ever since the civil war, this govt. has been all about federal subsidies to corporations to maintain the flow of goods and services. You can't just reverse precedents, like levee protection, without finding a way to compensate. And the reason so many of these cuts could go into effect was to balance out the tax cuts that benefit Bush's cronies. ANd why should govt. subsidize corporations, as in the case of the hurricane cleanup? You can't say it's the cities responsiblility to maintain it's levees but the govt.'s responsibility to give pork-barrel projects to companies like Haliburton.

AS far as Iraq, didn't the founding fathers warn us about foreign entanglements? Have you gotten the stats on the death toll there lateley? ANd the GOP is the biggest couch critic of all. ALmost none of the architects of this war served in the military, yet you have lunatics like COulter claiming that men like John Murtha, a distinguished Vietnam vet, were the reason the military invented fragging. Why is it so hard to understand that the war against Islamofascism is a transnational one, and requires the assisstance of our allies and a helathy image of us in the world in order to weed out the neonazi scum from over 70 countries. That's why this debate *must * involve people from other countries. Our resources cannot get bogged down in a nation-state war. We're fighting an indegenous Iraqi resistance there while AL-queda plans terrorism all over the world. ANd a Shiite majority there will inevitably ally up with Iran.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

"Forget about liberal vs. conservative. The fact is that no cut in federal entitlements can exist in a vaccuum, or apart from a new entitlement. In a perfect world, you're right that the feds should not be responsible for levees. But ever since the civil war, this govt. has been all about federal subsidies to corporations to maintain the flow of goods and services. You can't just reverse precedents, like levee protection, without finding a way to compensate. "

Well said.

"And the reason so many of these cuts could go into effect was to balance out the tax cuts that benefit Bush's cronies."

We all benift from the tax cuts.

"ANd why should govt. subsidize corporations, as in the case of the hurricane cleanup? You can't say it's the cities responsiblility to maintain it's levees but the govt.'s responsibility to give pork-barrel projects to companies like Haliburton. "

Pork barrel. Thats a subject all its own. Haliburton however........what other oil company you know of has the reach they do or possesses the ability they do? If you opened the bidding up it would slow progress and Haliburton would get the contract anyway. I worked in oil-Haliburton is a world giant.

"AS far as Iraq, didn't the founding fathers warn us about foreign entanglements? Have you gotten the stats on the death toll there lateley? ANd the GOP is the biggest couch critic of all. ALmost none of the architects of this war served in the military, yet you have lunatics like COulter claiming that men like John Murtha, a distinguished Vietnam vet, were the reason the military invented fragging."

The war could have been done better no question. But we are where we are regardless. We mus deal with it. War critic John Murtha was a marine, but that does not make him an expert. One of Coulter's beefs is that the Dems like to hide behind people that you supposedly cannot debate because they are a vet like Murtha, or a mother of a dead soilder Cindy Sheehan.(Sheehans son supported the war but that hardly got any play) 
Where Coulter got into trouble is for saying the five wives who's husbands got killed on 9/11 were happy about it. I got her point but a bad way to make it.

"Why is it so hard to understand that the war against Islamofascism is a transnational one, and requires the assisstance of our allies and a helathy image of us in the world in order to weed out the neonazi scum from over 70 countries. That's why this debate *must * involve people from other countries. Our resources cannot get bogged down in a nation-state war. We're fighting an indegenous Iraqi resistance there while AL-queda plans terrorism all over the world."

Again well said.

"ANd a Shiite majority there will inevitably ally up with Iran."

Bro I hope not.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> just as a small point of reference, the kurds situation in iraq was terrible, yes, but by NO means was it even close to a lot of the things going on in africa, which are STILL going on today. the only reason we chose to "help" the iraqi citizens is because they have oil, its plain to see, and yes, we should pull out, that place is in shambles. we killed zarqawi no? what, a day later al qaida TV reported a new leader...haha, VICTORY IS OURS! no, there will always be terrorists, which is why the war on terrorism is bullshit...you'd have to whipe out tens of millions of people to completely whipe out terrorism, and we, nor the rest of the world, is ready for that kind of an attrocity.


if you think the recent killing of al queda's leader had no effect and his new successor will fill in nicely, you better take another look. Look at how many people got raided from his computer and thumb drives. how weak their organization is and how many attacks were in iraq in the last week. They are screwed. They choose a new leader nobody's even heard of? Um ok.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> if you think the recent killing of al queda's leader had no effect and his new successor will fill in nicely, you better take another look. Look at how many people got raided from his computer and thumb drives. how weak their organization is and how many attacks were in iraq in the last week. They are screwed. They choose a new leader nobody's even heard of? Um ok.


Come on dude, that's a bit ridiculous. Nobody has ever heard of? Who heard of al zarqawi before he started blowing sh*t up and cutting people's heads off in Iraq?

How many attacks were in iraq the last week? Uh...

This morning a bomber killed 11 people and injured 25 inside a mosque
In another attack today a mortar attack killed two people
Yesterday gunmen killed 10 workers in Baquba
Several bombs went off in Kirkuk killing 16 people the day after Zarqawi was killed

And all in the midst of the harshest security crackdown yet seen in Baghdad. Seems kind of like just any other week in Iraq to me...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jaxx said:


> just as a small point of reference, the kurds situation in iraq was terrible, yes, but by NO means was it even close to a lot of the things going on in africa, which are STILL going on today. the only reason we chose to "help" the iraqi citizens is because they have oil, its plain to see, and yes, we should pull out, that place is in shambles. we killed zarqawi no? what, a day later al qaida TV reported a new leader...haha, VICTORY IS OURS! no, there will always be terrorists, which is why the war on terrorism is bullshit...you'd have to whipe out tens of millions of people to completely whipe out terrorism, and we, nor the rest of the world, is ready for that kind of an attrocity.


If we pull out of Iraq right now, would it not become a new haven for terrorists. If the U.S is successfull and Iraq is able to stand on its own would we not have an ally in a central middle east location? Yes there are attrocities taking place all over the world if you open your eyes wide enough to see. How far are you willing to go to procure the safety of your future? Do you think if we just leave muslim extremisim alone it will leave us alone? What did the people in the twin towers do to be killed the way they were? Could you have been one of them? The peole you care about. Years ago I'm sure people said the same thing about communisim that you said about terrorisim-"there will always be terrorists". Muslim extremeisim is comming to you whether you like or not. It has been that wa since 81' but we just didi not realize it. 
our only hope is that by spreading freedom in Iraq we may start turning back the tide. Do you think because there has not been a major attack since 9/11 that we are safe and it will not happen again? Do you not think they have tried but have been foiled til' now?
You do not have to erradicate the people-just their way of thinking.
[/quote]

no m**********r, dont ever tell me how i feel about the people who were killed on 9/11, thats for me personally, i dont need some dipshit online telling me how f*cking compassionate i am or not. dont f*cking imply that i dont love this country and everything it USED to stand for until a group of dumbasses took control. the events on 9/11 are not tied with iraq in any quantity at all whatsoever. so dont f*cking tell me about iraq and 9/11 in the same paragraph. why in holy f*ck are we not out there looking for osama as much as we were zarqawi? we spent a whole 5 months in full force inside afghanistan, which is STILL a haven for terrorism, what the f*ck makes you think that the outing of zarqawi will change everything? i seem to remember an overzealous president claiming "mission accomplished" in 2003, what the f*ck happened to that? why are we still fighting terrorists if the mission was accomplished? BECAUSE YOU CANNOT DESTROY TERRORISM WITHOUT NUKING A LOT OF PEOPLE. thats the only solution, there's no f*cking way that democracy will ever take place in iraq EVER, because with 10 years progress, the 7 year old sons of terrorists, are now 17 and terrorists themselves, and reproducing terrorists and more terrorists. its a f*cking joke, bush could spend (and probably will) 50 trillion dollars and still not destroy terrorism.

final thought, dont ever f*cking tell me about how i feel about my f*cking country, or how im not compassionate to the people who were killed on 9/11, if anyone ever said that to my f*cking face i'd beat their head in with a golf ball...PERIOD.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now tell us how you really feel, Liam.

"I think they're in the last throes, if you will, of the insurgency." - Dick Cheney, 5/31/05


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

i love how the left has resent for going there, and having no plan on leaving anytime soon, yet they have no clear cut answer as to WHAT we should be doing. Should we gradually leave, and let them attempt democracy while still on their asses. What is the answer LEFT?

BTW 41 democrats voted to continue the war in Iraq today..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

brainwashed idiots...the answer is to pack up and f*cking leave...we have no purpose over there but to waste money...there's no end to terrorism over there, its gonna cost a lot more than what we'll profit.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Louie D said:


> i love how the left has resent for going there, and having no plan on leaving anytime soon, yet they have no clear cut answer as to WHAT we should be doing. Should we gradually leave, and let them attempt democracy while still on their asses. What is the answer LEFT?
> 
> BTW 41 democrats voted to continue the war in Iraq today..


It's not fair to group the war opponents as the "Left." Most Americans, regardless of party, don't agree with the war at this point. And yes people do have concrete answers. THere should be a transnational council of Arab, European nations, along with America and the UN, meeting on a regualr basis to hammer out the problems in Iraq. If the people there can't put away their sectarian hatred, then they'll have to have a civil war, much like a fish tank, with the king f*cker dead, must vye for a new leader. Oh well, TFB. It is not up to our country to establish puppet govt's, which is unconstitutional at its' very core. It's our country's job to defend its' borders and root out Islamofascism through the assisstance of cooperative govts. It's not our job to force democracy on people still locked in a medieval religious world view. And If reconstruction hired Iraqi citizens at a living wage, instead of corporate contractors bleeding the public, you'd start winning alot more hearts and minds than a few new schools would.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> brainwashed idiots...the answer is to pack up and f*cking leave...we have no purpose over there but to waste money...there's no end to terrorism over there, its gonna cost a lot more than what we'll profit.


you sound like a brainwashed idiot...No real plan...you think you know the answer...but then you all of a sudden forget what the question actually was...

pack up and leave...like nothing happened?...I'm glad you aren't any type of political force.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Louie D said:


> brainwashed idiots...the answer is to pack up and f*cking leave...we have no purpose over there but to waste money...there's no end to terrorism over there, its gonna cost a lot more than what we'll profit.


you sound like a brainwashed idiot...No real plan...you think you know the answer...but then you all of a sudden forget what the question actually was...

pack up and leave...like nothing happened?...I'm glad you aren't any type of political force.
[/quote]

ridermoon is actually murtha and kerry posting on a fish board. dont let him fool u!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Ann's book came in the mail today.

I can't wait to read this tonight at work =D :rasp:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> if you think the recent killing of al queda's leader had no effect and his new successor will fill in nicely, you better take another look. Look at how many people got raided from his computer and thumb drives. how weak their organization is and how many attacks were in iraq in the last week. They are screwed. They choose a new leader nobody's even heard of? Um ok.


Come on dude, that's a bit ridiculous. Nobody has ever heard of? Who heard of al zarqawi before he started blowing sh*t up and cutting people's heads off in Iraq?

How many attacks were in iraq the last week? Uh...

This morning a bomber killed 11 people and injured 25 inside a mosque
In another attack today a mortar attack killed two people
Yesterday gunmen killed 10 workers in Baquba
Several bombs went off in Kirkuk killing 16 people the day after Zarqawi was killed

And all in the midst of the harshest security crackdown yet seen in Baghdad. Seems kind of like just any other week in Iraq to me...
[/quote]

Well, this is getting away from the topic but...
So you're bascially saying that killing him has no effect and no benefit? Then why the big hoo ha about killing osama if hes a figurehead? Stop being so wishy washy. For one, we can't get osama b/c hes in pakistan. Re-read my post...there was not a lot of violence last week. This week is a reprisal for vengence against the killing as was predicted by both sides. Go read the translation of the letter the americans found and what a big difference they are making.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Publ...06/203gpuul.asp


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> *ridermoon is actually murtha and kerry posting on a fish board*. dont let him fool u!


ANd what would they know about fighting an interventionist war compared to the chickenhawks who sent us there?


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

"no m**********r, dont ever tell me how i feel about the people who were killed on 9/11, thats for me personally, i dont need some dipshit online telling me how f*cking compassionate i am or not. dont f*cking imply that i dont love this country and everything it USED to stand for until a group of dumbasses took control>"

One-I did not tell you how you feel. Two-jaxx ...not dipshit. Three-Those dumbasses took control before 9/11. Oh, you say,"I voted for Gore!" Gore would have been great during 9/11. 9/11 was planned before Bush got into office. So, my friend, who was before Bush?









"the events on 9/11 are not tied with iraq in any quantity at all whatsoever. so dont f*cking tell me about iraq and 9/11 in the same paragraph. why in holy f*ck are we not out there looking for osama as much as we were zarqawi? we spent a whole 5 months in full force inside afghanistan, which is STILL a haven for terrorism, what the f*ck makes you think that the outing of zarqawi will change everything? "

Zarqawi was in Iraq before the war. Everyone thought there was WMD in Iraq-not just Bush. Did Bush trick all of us with his mind power? We have been in Afganistan longer than 5 months and we are still looking for Osama-true. Was not Zarqawi not a bigger threat as of late. Osama has'nt done anything lately. Lets say we do find where he is? I take it you would'nt want to kill him, right? Life for Zarqawi's people is really tough right now. I hope this is the turn of the tide-do you not aslo share this hope with me? Or do you want us to loose over there to prove yourself right?

"i seem to remember an overzealous president claiming "mission accomplished" in 2003, what the f*ck happened to that? why are we still fighting terrorists if the mission was accomplished? BECAUSE YOU CANNOT DESTROY TERRORISM WITHOUT NUKING A LOT OF PEOPLE. thats the only solution, there's no f*cking way that democracy will ever take place in iraq EVER, because with 10 years progress, the 7 year old sons of terrorists, are now 17 and terrorists themselves, and reproducing terrorists and more terrorists. its a f*cking joke, bush could spend (and probably will) 50 trillion dollars and still not destroy terrorism."

Don't be so positive and supportive of what U.S troops are doing. I take it you have not served in the military? Rather wear your HEMP-made attire?
Reagan had his nay say'ers-so now does Bush. History proved Reagan right-so it will of Bush.

"final thought, dont ever f*cking tell me about how i feel about my f*cking country, or how im not compassionate to the people who were killed on 9/11, if anyone ever said that to my f*cking face i'd beat their head in with a golf ball...PERIOD."

I did not tell you how you feel-you have made that perfectly clear.

Additionally.......rantings with profanity do not lend credit to your arguement.

What are you going to do in 08' when you no longer have Bush to blame? What is your plan? Do you have a plan..................I'm waiting................


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

they don't have a plan jaxx...glad you are on p-fury...

good points my friend.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Louie D said:


> they don't have a plan jaxx...glad you are on p-fury...
> 
> good points my friend.








































We are not alone.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> Well, this is getting away from the topic but...
> So you're bascially saying that killing him has no effect and no benefit? Then why the big hoo ha about killing osama if hes a figurehead? Stop being so wishy washy. For one, we can't get osama b/c hes in pakistan. Re-read my post...there was not a lot of violence last week. This week is a reprisal for vengence against the killing as was predicted by both sides. Go read the translation of the letter the americans found and what a big difference they are making.
> 
> http://www.weeklystandard.com/Content/Publ...06/203gpuul.asp


I'm not saying anything. I'm countering your point which was patently untrue and misleading.

Osama? I haven't mentioned the name Osama in months, what on earth are you talking about?

Yes I read the letter they "found". The credibility of it is doubted by most analysts outside of the US republican sphere of influence, and it is worth pointing out that neither the US nor the iraqis can even offer the same story as to where it was found. The Iraqis are saying it was found in the house zarqawi was killed in, and the US are saying it was taken off a computer a couple weeks ago. Seems like a pretty simple proposition, "where did we find the letter to zarqawi" and yet nobody can get it right...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> they don't have a plan jaxx...glad you are on p-fury...
> 
> good points my friend.








































We are not alone.
[/quote]

OMG the talking points are spoonfed from the American Pravda.

*PLAN*

Place tarrif on any product imported from outsourced slave labor manufacturing country.
Eliminate govt subsidies to companies that routinely outsource american jobs.
Immediate securing of the borders, and arrest of employers that hire illegals.
Tax breaks for private companies that retain manufacturing plants in America.
International peace talks on Iraq as opposed to AMerican hegemony.
Serious congressional debate on affordable healthcare, housing, education, and small business loans.
A *plan* to reduce the domestic and trade deficits crushing the economy.
Progressive steps to eliminate oppressive taxes across the board, not just for the rich, where the burden is found in higher local and state taxes.
AN immediate end to corporate/lobbying efforts to influence politics. No corporate funding of elections, since politicians never bite the hand that feeds them.
COngressional oversight and investigation of the Bush admin: They earned it. Especially regarding many aspects of the patriot act, which violate the constitution. Remember, oversight of the executive is a foundation of American politics.
An immediate restoration of all veterans benefits, the least we can do after sending them on unlimited tours.
Immediate repeal of NAFTA and CAFTA, which are just more govt. giveaways to socialist corporations.
A spirit of cooperation with Latin America instead of jingoism. They'll cross over less if we pressure their govts to move toward democracy and free enterprise.
Cooperation with European and Asian allies in the war on terror, as opposed to "screw you if you don't like the Iraq war."
Move religion out of politics and keep it in the sanctuary.
Use anti-trust to break up oil and media monopolies, something even Michael Savage is in favor of.

This would be a good start instead of "stay the course." These steps alone would initiate a drastic improvement in American morale and policy making.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jaxx said:


> Ann's book came in the mail today.
> 
> I can't wait to read this tonight at work =D :rasp:


have fun reading, and then spamming the board with her thoughts as yours, as most republicans do.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> *PLAN*
> 
> Place tarrif on any product imported from outsourced slave labor manufacturing country.
> Eliminate govt subsidies to companies that routinely outsource american jobs.
> ...


That's f*cking painful to read when you consider how common sense most of it is and how inconceivable it still manages to be to people.

"Fix things? f*ck no, we've got catch phrases that people can parrot around to keep them occupied while we look out for our own self interests!"

Oh well, it's all going down the shitter, better grab your snorkels


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> *PLAN*
> 
> Place tarrif on any product imported from outsourced slave labor manufacturing country.
> Eliminate govt subsidies to companies that routinely outsource american jobs.
> ...


That's f*cking painful to read when you consider how common sense most of it is and how inconceivable it still manages to be to people.

"Fix things? f*ck no, we've got catch phrases that people can parrot around to keep them occupied while we look out for our own self interests!"

Oh well, it's all going down the shitter, better grab your snorkels
[/quote]

Yeah, I guess i was talking in ideals, since the democrats wouldn't fix things either, but they would probably take twice as long to bring us to destruction. The GOP is more hardcore about destroying the country immediately.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Yeah, I guess i was talking in ideals, since the democrats wouldn't fix things either, but they would probably take twice as long to bring us to destruction. The GOP is more hardcore about destroying the country immediately.


It isn't really any different up here. I prefer the liberals not because they're any less incompetent or have any less of a complete lack of vision, they just believe in social freedoms whereas the conservatives don't.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ug, what a mess. I knew I should have avoided this trainwreck of political nonsense. My point, jaxx, is that if Florida got destroyed by a hurricane and their main cities that provide them money (say Miami and Tampa and Orlando) are incapacitated... then they would have no way to fix themselves without federal aid. They would have to become a poor state with remnants of destruction for years. If a hurricane goes into New York and destroys that city, the government shouldn't help? The city itself, even if incapacitated financially, should rebuild? That's nonsense and you know it.

The point is relatively moot because the government is sending help now and I think the future will be bright for New Orleans, barring another disaster hurricane. And the levees are a federal responsibility at this point, so you cant blame the easy targets (the long list of corrupt Louisiana politicians) without adding federal blame for the very recent cuts in funding that could have protected the city.

I dont really care about politics as a rule and I really think some of you are EXTREMELY stupid for polarizing each other *cough*LouieD*cough* and making this a "Us versus Them" mentality. If someone disagrees with you that doesn't mean they're automatically extreme left or right. Democrats voted for the war and I know there are conservatives that bemoan the whole fiasco. Let's not be simple minded, it's extremely unproductive.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1,
The fact you are bashing reagan and gloryifng carter shows me all i need to see as to where you sit.











> are you guys morons? look at my plan, my plan is get the f*ck out...id much rather have a monkey with a half peeled banana as a president than george bush, look at the bullshit that has occured...thats my prelude to argument...


great plan. Has the administration contacted you to go over your amazing exit stragedy?



> yes, true, it was planned while clinton was in office, but the REAL kicker is...and im not sure you're ready for this...the REAL kicker is, BUSH LET IT HAPPEN...clinton would not have...how many terrorist bombings happened under clinton, aside from domestic? planned and executed are two different things, and bush's agenda from day one AS QUOTED FROM PREVIOUS ADVISORS was to go to iraq at all costs. period.


No one let it happen. For you to even say that shows your 'unbiased' opinion of our President. This is my favorite part...



> BUSH LET IT HAPPEN...clinton would not have.










wow



> no, i have not served in the military, and im not supportive of what the troops are doing...im supportive of the troops, my cousin, three of my friends, one of my friends i've known for almost 10 years...hemp made attire? you wanna talk about discrediting your argument? history proved reagan was a dumbass...as gas prices are 3.00 a gallon and climbing, we could all be relying on renewable energy thanks to carter, but of course, reagan being the retarded republican he was decided to cut all those glorious programs in favor of idiot policy.


Next time you talk to your buddies let them know we appreciate all they are doing to protect our freedoms. 
The medicore peanut farmer from Georgia whom you so gloriously praise was inpet. .

PS- you do know that any negative comments about Reagan are grounds for murder











> we're losing bro, we're losing SOLDIERS, FAMILY MEMBERS, COUSINS, FATHERS, UNCLES...we're LOSING THEM because of a bullshit war against WMD that dont exist!!! hahahaha...what a crock of f*cking sh*t! zarqawi was a big threat, but what makes you think the new guy wont be the same? what, zarqawi, one man in a third world country, was the be all end all general of terrorism? no fucknig way. and no, bush didnt trick us with his mind control, he brainwashed people who can't think for themselves with his personal connections to two of the largest media empires in the entire country, fox and clearchannel.


Any of the buddies you mentioned above actual "soldiers"? Maybe any special forces, marines, etc? If so, when they get back I want you to tell them to their face that our kids are dying for no reason. Im willing to bet that you would walk away with a black eye at best and at worst a total ass beating. 
We went to Iraq to take away Saddams play toys. The war is now so much more than that. Open your eyes man.... Dont take out the "brainwashed" card... Id like to remind you about some previous comments about

pot... meet kettle


> BUSH LET IT HAPPEN...clinton would not have.





> history proved reagan was a dumbass..





> thanks to carter


Thoes who live in glass houses shouldnt be throwing stones. Your bias is completly clear.

pps- Reagan
























pps-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ug, just when it was fading away to page 2... thank ex


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> ug, just when it was fading away to page 2... thank ex


Tom,
Outta curosity, if you dont want to answer I understand. Did you vote for Reagan either times?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Apparently a top Iraqi official asked for a time table on the withdrawl of US troops, and Bush denied it of course. So the polls say the American majority wants a timetable, the Iraqi leadership wants a timetable, but the GOP and many Democrats do not.

http://thinkprogress.org/2006/06/16/vp-requests-timetable-

http://edition.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/06/16/iraq.poll/

Note the only explanation for the bump in Bush's approval was the death of Zarqawi.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you're a retard, there are a lot of soldiers who are not supportive of the war and dislike bush, and i've gotten that FROM soldiers (we're fighting for nothing)...maybe not the soldiers interviewed on faux news, but yeah, they're out there, and in full force.

dont ever praise reagan, he was definately top 10 worst presidents ever. any comments made in opposition of that cowboy douche bag should be praised and held on high, because that guy was a dickhead, and im glad this world is no longer with him.







so f*cking booya.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> *you're a retard,* there are a lot of *soldiers who are not supportive of the war* and *dislike bush,* and i've gotten that FROM soldiers (*we're fighting for nothing)*...maybe not the soldiers interviewed on *faux news*, but yeah, they're out there, and in full force.
> 
> *dont ever praise reagan,* he was definately *top 10 worst presidents ever*. any comments made in opposition of that *cowboy douche bag* should be praised and held on high, because that guy was a dickhead,* and im glad this world is no longer with him.*_
> 
> ...


_

Reason as to why i KNOW you fall left. My favorite is in italics..._


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what are they fighting for exodus? FREEDOM? sorry, but that was several wars and a few hundred years ago that one...so what are they fighting for? WMDs? nope, sorry, we were LIED to and those dont exist...but its OK isnt it? that clinton lied about getting his hog sucked, but bush lied and gets over 2000 american soldiers who you wholeheartedly support (as well as I do) and what, its alright? let it slide? liberal this? liberal that? ann coulter is god? why are they fighting? im sure there are about 50,000 soldiers overseas who would really like to know...










the downfall of america.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> what are they fighting for exodus? FREEDOM? sorry, but that was several wars and a few hundred years ago that one...so what are they fighting for? WMDs? nope, sorry, we were LIED to and those dont exist...but its OK isnt it? that clinton lied about getting his hog sucked, but bush lied and gets over 2000 american soldiers who you wholeheartedly support (as well as I do) and what, its alright? let it slide? liberal this? liberal that? ann coulter is god? why are they fighting? im sure there are about 50,000 soldiers overseas who would really like to know...
> 
> the downfall of america.


OUR fight for freedom was a few hundred years ago







. Fighting for freedoms continues to this day. 
We were lied to? By "we" you mean Americans were lied to by Bush? Or the world was lied to by world leaders? 
The fact you blame Bush for the "downfall of America" is ridiclous. If you think we are really that bad off, the only people to blame are ourselves.... not one individual. What a cop out.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exodus, there is one person who is the commander and chief of the armed services, whom mostly all the responsibility of the armies blunders falls on (as well as several of his cabinet members), there is also one person signing legislation, such as the patriot act and the no child left behind act...this person is george bush, and yes, he's the downfall of america.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

*Brokeback Moments*​


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> *you're a retard,* there are a lot of *soldiers who are not supportive of the war* and *dislike bush,* and i've gotten that FROM soldiers (*we're fighting for nothing)*...maybe not the soldiers interviewed on *faux news*, but yeah, they're out there, and in full force.
> 
> *dont ever praise reagan,* he was definately *top 10 worst presidents ever*. any comments made in opposition of that *cowboy douche bag* should be praised and held on high, because that guy was a dickhead,* and im glad this world is no longer with him.*_
> 
> ...


_

Reason as to why i KNOW you fall left. My favorite is in italics...
[/quote]
Dear r1......
At least Fargo has points to debate, meanwhile you think carter was a hero. I too would rather be known as a cowboy than a peanut farmer. How old are you anyway?

[quote name='r1dermon' post='1511031' date='Jun 16 2006, 08:55 PM']
*you're a retard,* there are a lot of *soldiers who are not supportive of the war* and *dislike bush,* and i've gotten that FROM soldiers (*we're fighting for nothing)*...maybe not the soldiers interviewed on *faux news*, but yeah, they're out there, and in full force.

Look at the above, Fargo. Thats YOUR buddy. THIS IS YOUR BACK UP! Keep your friends close, keep your enimies closer. I think if he had a choice to either bring Reagan or zarqawi back from the dead, he would bick zarqawi in an effort to see us lose in Iraq.

r1, get off this board and go be a Carter lacky. But then again as an A.L.F. anarcist, you would'nt have time to light suvs on fire...............

Fargo, you have my respect in debate.









I would rather be known as a cowboy than a peanut farmer from georgia._


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> ug, just when it was fading away to page 2... thank ex


Tom,
Outta curosity, if you dont want to answer I understand. Did you vote for Reagan either times?
[/quote]

Um, I'm not THAT old!







Why dont you ask if I voted for FDR?









Rather be known as a cowboy than a peanut farmer? I'm glad I didn't read the last page, this has clearly become a pointless convo.

I just dont care too much for people that blindly follow a party. For example, without research they will believe anything they're told, including things that defy science (see countless threads on evolution and global warming... but dont expect me to get into it again







).

But liberals are dumb asses too, so dont throw everyone who disagrees with your dogmaticism into the liberal category.

How many times do I have to say this, seriously... arent we all here for the love of fishes?

welcome to my new sig


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

acestro said:


> ug, just when it was fading away to page 2... thank ex


Tom,
Outta curosity, if you dont want to answer I understand. Did you vote for Reagan either times?
[/quote]

Um, I'm not THAT old!







Why dont you ask if I voted for FDR?









Rather be known as a cowboy than a peanut farmer? I'm glad I didn't read the last page, this has clearly become a pointless convo.

I just dont care too much for people that blindly follow a party. For example, without research they will believe anything they're told, including things that defy science (see countless threads on evolution and global warming... but dont expect me to get into it again







).

But liberals are dumb asses too, so dont throw everyone who disagrees with your dogmaticism into the liberal category.

How many times do I have to say this, seriously... arent we all here for the love of fishes?

welcome to my new sig








[/quote]
I am here for the fish. Now if I can just find more pirayas................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hear they are cool fish


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> Look at the above, Fargo. Thats YOUR buddy. THIS IS YOUR BACK UP! Keep your friends close, keep your enimies closer. I think if he had a choice to either bring Reagan or zarqawi back from the dead, he would bick zarqawi in an effort to see us lose in Iraq.


With all due respect, please don't tell me who my friends are. He's angry because Bush makes people angry. I get angry too sometimes, but as I get older I'm able to take a more apocalyptic view of this administration, and that makes me feel more at ease. You know, all through this thread, as well as in the thread about censorship in the media, I've brought up numerous important points. The NSA, phone, and cable companies are trying to police the internet and limit the free access to information. If this goes down, say goodbye to the last vestages of democratic media in this country, since we both know the media has political bias, though we see the bias from different angles. I've also brought up the deficits, which are driving up interest rates, as well as illegal immigration, corporate welfare, outsourcing, cuts in veterans benefits, the approach to Jihad from the standpoint of war on nation states, the fascism in the Patriot Acts, federal cuts without economic alternatives(you can't radiacally cut fed. subsidies to levees when you've established the Gulf coast as a nucleus of international commerce), and the overall buying out of govt. by corporate lobbyists. These are all strikes against the Bush admin. as well as the Clintons. These are not trivial issues; they are issues that you should be concerned about, especially if you are raising a family. It's our children and grandchildren that will feel the worst effects of a regime that went from constitutional to authoritarian govt. It's time to give up the ideological labels and care about your country strongly enough to start fighting against what is really going on.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Look at the above, Fargo. Thats YOUR buddy. THIS IS YOUR BACK UP! Keep your friends close, keep your enimies closer. I think if he had a choice to either bring Reagan or zarqawi back from the dead, he would bick zarqawi in an effort to see us lose in Iraq.


With all due respect, please don't tell me who my friends are. He's angry because Bush makes people angry. I get angry too sometimes, but as I get older I'm able to take a more apocalyptic view of this administration, and that makes me feel more at ease. You know, all through this thread, as well as in the thread about censorship in the media, I've brought up numerous important points. The NSA, phone, and cable companies are trying to police the internet and limit the free access to information. If this goes down, say goodbye to the last vestages of democratic media in this country, since we both know the media has political bias, though we see the bias from different angles. I've also brought up the deficits, which are driving up interest rates, as well as illegal immigration, corporate welfare, outsourcing, cuts in veterans benefits, the approach to Jihad from the standpoint of war on nation states, the fascism in the Patriot Acts, federal cuts without economic alternatives(you can't radiacally cut fed. subsidies to levees when you've established the Gulf coast as a nucleus of international commerce), and the overall buying out of govt. by corporate lobbyists. These are all strikes against the Bush admin. as well as the Clintons. These are not trivial issues; they are issues that you should be concerned about, especially if you are raising a family. It's our children and grandchildren that will feel the worst effects of a regime that went from constitutional to authoritarian govt. It's time to give up the ideological labels and care about your country strongly enough to start fighting against what is really going on.
[/quote]

Possibly the best post I've ever seen (that wasn't fish related :laugh: ).

Thanks Fargo, 5 minutes after I make a signature YOU make something I'd rather have in my sig


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Thanks Fargo, 5 minutes after I make a signature YOU make something I'd rather have in my sig


Yeah, I'm all about the fish too.







Tryin' to plan out my empty 125.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Look at the above, Fargo. Thats YOUR buddy. THIS IS YOUR BACK UP! Keep your friends close, keep your enimies closer. I think if he had a choice to either bring Reagan or zarqawi back from the dead, he would bick zarqawi in an effort to see us lose in Iraq.


With all due respect, please don't tell me who my friends are. He's angry because Bush makes people angry. I get angry too sometimes, but as I get older I'm able to take a more apocalyptic view of this administration, and that makes me feel more at ease. You know, all through this thread, as well as in the thread about censorship in the media, I've brought up numerous important points. The NSA, phone, and cable companies are trying to police the internet and limit the free access to information. If this goes down, say goodbye to the last vestages of democratic media in this country, since we both know the media has political bias, though we see the bias from different angles. I've also brought up the deficits, which are driving up interest rates, as well as illegal immigration, corporate welfare, outsourcing, cuts in veterans benefits, the approach to Jihad from the standpoint of war on nation states, the fascism in the Patriot Acts, federal cuts without economic alternatives(you can't radiacally cut fed. subsidies to levees when you've established the Gulf coast as a nucleus of international commerce), and the overall buying out of govt. by corporate lobbyists. These are all strikes against the Bush admin. as well as the Clintons. These are not trivial issues; they are issues that you should be concerned about, especially if you are raising a family. It's our children and grandchildren that will feel the worst effects of a regime that went from constitutional to authoritarian govt. It's time to give up the ideological labels and care about your country strongly enough to start fighting against what is really going on.
[/quote]
I did not mean any disrespect, my friend. Belive it or not we share many a idea. I am not a Bush lackey as I may seem. Bush is not the greatest-Reagan had his faults, yea, but no one is perfect.
I want freedom-I want security. I want less government-I see more government needed. I see the values preached by ultra conservatives to be better for my children-I find myself not living up to or agreeing with many of those values. 
Bush makes people angry for many reasons. But if Kerry had won and Bush lost in 04', i do not see the world being that much different. People would not be upset over a supposed stolen election. We would be just as divided as a nation. I belive we would still be in Iraq. Remember Kerry ran on a anti-war platform-still lost. Both parties have cronyisim(spelling) within thier ranks.

For the Dems, if the Republicans all got on the same page, more would get accomplished. If the Dems were united, they could win back what the have been losing. There are extremists on both sides as shown on this thread.

A house divided will fall.

Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


 I prefer this guy as Lord, of the aquarium anyway.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


 I prefer this guy as Lord, of the aquarium anyway.







[/quote]

And here I thought you were a level headed guy. Catfish belong on the grill, not in the aquarium


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I disagree Jaxx. I do believe that Iraq would of made better progress and we would be dissolving our forces with KERRY's agenda.

He did have his mindset on "changing the course", but definatly not pulling out right away.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


 I prefer this guy as Lord, of the aquarium anyway.







[/quote]

And here I thought you were a level headed guy. Catfish belong on the grill, not in the aquarium
[/quote]

Especially cats that get as big as those do! A 125 is a nice 'nursery'







But they are cool fish. I'm a 'non-p' guy myself... where's that payara pic?...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tom,
Why use my quote? I wasnt the one who said anything about being a cowboy UNTIL it was brought up and I merly remarked on it. ? No where did I say he was a better president based soley on the fact he was a cowboy vs a peanut farmer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Tom,
> Why use my quote? I wasnt the one who said anything about being a cowboy UNTIL it was brought up and I merly remarked on it. ? No where did I say he was a better president based soley on the fact he was a cowboy vs a peanut farmer.


Why are you hangin off Ace's coatail all of a sudden?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


 I prefer this guy as Lord, of the aquarium anyway.







[/quote]

And here I thought you were a level headed guy. Catfish belong on the grill, not in the aquarium
[/quote]

Maybe Cajun catfish. These guys kick ass in thelargest cichlid tanks. 
Hey Ancestro, it wouldn't go in the 125, but you knew that. Oh, and back on topic, Ann Coulter still sucks ass.


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


 I prefer this guy as Lord, of the aquarium anyway.







[/quote]

And here I thought you were a level headed guy. Catfish belong on the grill, not in the aquarium
[/quote]

Maybe Cajun catfish. These guys kick ass in thelargest cichlid tanks. 
Hey Ancestro, it wouldn't go in the 125, but you knew that. Oh, and back on topic, Ann Coulter still sucks ass.
[/quote]
i just had to find a home for my redtail cat. He was too big-'bout 22" to 24" long.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Now for the real question.............is the Piraya king? Or is the Rhombus dark lord of the Amazon?


 I prefer this guy as Lord, of the aquarium anyway.







[/quote]

And here I thought you were a level headed guy. Catfish belong on the grill, not in the aquarium
[/quote]

Maybe Cajun catfish. These guys kick ass in thelargest cichlid tanks. 
[/quote]

Eh I'm sure they're great fish to own, but they look so god damn delicious. The two aquarium fish I'd like to eat sometime are a big huge Pacu and a good three foot RTC. For whatever reason, I get hungry as hell everytime someone posts those guys and says "hey check out my fish"


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxx said:


> i just had to find a home for my redtail cat. He was too big-'bout 22" to 24" long.


That's too bad. I'm thinkin' 500 minimum for these guys. Now back on topic.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I didn't think you were throwing one into a 125... but what is going in the 125? ...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> I didn't think you were throwing one into a 125... but what is going in the 125? ...


I think I'll do something different and make it a semi-agro tank instead of a psyche ward. All my Clown Loaches are 4in now, so I'll put them in first and let them grow to 5. That'll take a year. Then probably baby sajicas, skunk Botias (last!), some yellow labs and the like. I actually have 1 yellow lab in with the loaches right now and they swim together just fine. I'm goin' for color and compatability. Next big cichlid or P tank has to be 7ft or more.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Color and compatibility are cool, but I always cringe when I see Asian, American, and African fish together. Just me, I know.







I agree that tanks over 6 feet really open up a new door to the hobby too


----------

